
New AI Dupes Humans into Believing Synthesized Sound Effects Are Real - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/artificial-intelligence/machine-learning/new-ai-dupes-humans-into-believing-synthesized-sound-effects-are-real
======
aaron695
> that AutoFoley is best at producing sounds where the timing doesn’t need to
> align perfectly with the video

This is what I thought this would be and were the value is, properly syncing
sounds.

Especially around foreign dubbing, if you could speed up slow down a little to
match film better that could help bringing things to market.

But there will be a big wave of [pirated?] stock material coming soon which
will change the art scene.

